# Been kicking around the idea



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Of trying my hand at traditional archery. I have visited several stores and realy like a recurve sold at Cabelas. Its a 62inch 45lb draw recurve for 140$.... Dont blast me for going towards the box store brand as i just wanted a starting place! Im settled on the bow because its a minimal investment and a comfortable place for me to start. I'm just lost when it comes to arrows and tips because their selection seems to be geared towards the compound and cross bow guys.
Can i still use a carbon or aluminum arrows? Or should I strictly use wooden arrows?

or you can be brutaly honest and say im starting at the wrong place.... 

Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 23, 2017)

The bow is a good place to start poundage-wise. The arrows are a personal choice, just be sure you get the RIGHT ARROWS FOR YOU no matter what material you choose. Call me. We can go over all of it. D.


----------



## mar0311 (Apr 23, 2017)

*mar0311*

Awesome, go for it! Recurve or Longbow, either or can shoot just about anything. Get the feel of the bow and shoot, shoot, shoot !


----------



## Johnny 71 (Apr 23, 2017)

Dang that is awesome right there


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome to trad/hunting archery.  That will not be your last, but may be your first of many.  It's addicting.  Again, I use Aluminums, I use carbon, and occasionally wood.  My main arrow is aluminum.  Get the right deflection, and it will be more enjoyable to shoot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> The bow is a good place to start poundage-wise. The arrows are a personal choice, just be sure you get the RIGHT ARROWS FOR YOU no matter what material you choose. Call me. We can go over all of it. D.



Thanks for the call brother! You are a good man!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 26, 2017)

Come to the TBG shoot in may in Ranger Ga. We will be able to help you get started plus it will be a great time. If you live close enough you could come by my house and I have many test arrows and we could figure out what arrow you need


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Come to the TBG shoot in may in Ranger Ga. We will be able to help you get started plus it will be a great time. If you live close enough you could come by my house and I have many test arrows and we could figure out what arrow you need



I'm in Cartersville.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 26, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm in Cartersville.



you are less than an hour from Joe Coots house, where our Northern Zone shoot will be....you  should come!!!! 
and before that date will be the monthly (May 7th)shoot for NGT in Gainesville, GA....try to make that one!!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 26, 2017)

Let me know if you get down Marietta/Kennesaw way. I have all kinds of arrows you can test shoot.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm in Cartersville and I have arrows that shoot off my 45# recurve.  You are welcome to come shoot and see how they fly off your bow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Al33 said:


> Let me know if you get down Marietta/Kennesaw way. I have all kinds of arrows you can test shoot.



Will do! 

You guys are great!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Clipper said:


> I'm in Cartersville and I have arrows that shoot off my 45# recurve.  You are welcome to come shoot and see how they fly off your bow.



I will send you a pm


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 27, 2017)

You now have the attention of some fine people.


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 27, 2017)

Here Here!! some of the finest people this side of the Mississippi


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2017)

Take AL and Clipper up on the offer...... good folks as ever!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Take AL and Clipper up on the offer...... good folks as ever!



Yes sir! I contacted Clipper today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a Bear Grizzly from cabelas.I love it,but do not count on them to set it up properly.
Holla when you get it,I'll come shoot with you so we can both look for lost arrows


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have a Bear Grizzly from cabelas.I love it,but do not count on them to set it up properly.
> Holla when you get it,I'll come shoot with you so we can both look for lost arrows



Yes sir will do!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2017)

Sawtooth has helped me so much! Im using his equipment in this pic but... Its my first 3 released trad arrows! First was a miss high... The other 2 hit the target ... 10 yrds aint much to you pro's but im a happy camper at the moment!


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 28, 2017)

Let the ADDICTION begin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2017)

Im hooked... Just doing something wrong... My left arm is purple from the string hitting it.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 30, 2017)

Longbows need armguard


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 30, 2017)

Don't grip the  bow, let your pulling hand apply the pressure to the space between your hand and your index finger, the bow will actually fall away from your hand upon release. I'm no expert but there are many already on this page.............


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im hooked... Just doing something wrong... My left arm is purple from the string hitting it.



Check your brace height......If it is too low,then string could come too far forward and slap you.
Happened to me with recurve,set height and no more slap


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 2, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Longbows need armguard



it depends - I can't my bow pretty far to the right which pushes my elbow out, which of course moves my forearm just slightly to the right. But yeah that lower brace height (compared to a recurve) can be a factor too.

I was in Cabelas a few days ago and they had a longbow (not a Bear Montanta, just some store brand 68" that is similar to a Samick SLB) and I handled it for a while. Wow I really miss my longbow - I forgot just how light weight and natural they feel.


----------

